

Ask HN: Are your Google Calendar events older than ~2  months gone, too?  - mcantor

 Trying to figure out if I'm going crazy,  if this is isolated to my account, or if  the  rest of the  internet just hasn't noticed yet.
======
sharth
I can see 5 year old events in google calendar.

